# Query while filling Australia RRV form



## kaviruvi

Currently I am are filing RRV for my wife and kids. Travel rights got expired in June 2022. These is a question in the form, that asks 

Does the applicant currently hold a permanent visa of any type (including a resident return visa)? Yes or No

Can I mark it as yes, because the Visa is valid but the travel right got expired.

Can anyone please help in validating it.


----------

